# Jointer dust collection



## dwilliams (Oct 24, 2015)

I would like some ideas on jointer dust collection. I find it difficult to collect dust from my jointer. Thanks Dennis


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

The previous owner of my jointer built a dust collection piece. He used a piece MDF to cover the opening, and then put 
PVC connector in it which had a 4" OD. My jointer was tapped for machine screws to mount the piece, but if yours isn't you could glue it on.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I use a shovel. My 30" jointer just makes a pile on the ground under it.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

It would help if you gave some more information about your jointer. 

1. Make, model & manufacturer
2. How big is it?
3. How old is it?
4. Is there a dust port on it? 
5. Is it knife or spiral head?
6. Photos are always a good way to convey information.

Eric


----------



## Barong02 (Feb 26, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I use a shovel. My 30" jointer just makes a pile on the ground under it.


30"!?!? Wow, you'd be able to joint entire slabs with that bad boy. I love my 8" and thought it was a bit overkill for my uses.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Jointer here is the only pce that is not hooked up to any DC.And it ain't because we lack,.......talent/resources/HP/sheet metal.

We have a somewhat,"sealed" cardboard box that catches 90+%,it's not worth the effort running it through the system.


----------



## dwilliams (Oct 24, 2015)

ORBlackFZ1 said:


> It would help if you gave some more information about your jointer.
> 
> 1. Make, model & manufacturer
> 2. How big is it?
> ...


 I have an 8 inch Delta with a knife head. It has a 4 inch dust collection port and I have a stand alone dust collector hooked to that port, but most of the chips end up flying all around the knife head and end up on the floor. Just wondered if there was a way to help that?:smile:


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you for the jointer details. Does this photo look like your jointer? http://lumberjocks.com/topics/30187 

Now, how about your dust collector (DC) details? 

Start with some basic troubleshooting:

1. Is your DC functioning at its maximum potential? 

2. When you put your hand on the end of the DC hose, how much suction can you feel? If, not much, then your DC needs to checked.

A. Is your filter (or bag) clean?

B. Is your connection between the jointer and the DC too long?

C. Do you have a vacuum leak somewhere in the DC?

D. Is the impeller damaged?

E. etc. etc. etc

3. Is there a problem with the dust collection of the jointer?

A. With the DC hooked up to the jointer, the DC turned on and the jointer turned OFF, is there any suction at the knives?

B. Have you check for any blockages between your DC hose connection and the knives?

I am not familiar at all with your jointer model. I have a Jet JJ-12 jointer. The dust collection performed very poorly when I got it. With a couple of modifications, I improved the DC performance dramatically. 

1. Changed the dust port from a 4" diameter to a 6" diameter
2. Changed the flex hose diameter from 4" to 5" diameter.
3. Change the knife cutterhead to a spiral cutterhead.

The first two changes improved the flow of the jointer's saw dust chips, such that I had very few clogs until the chips reached my pre-separator.

The third change got rid of all the clogs, since the spiral cutterhead produces very small chips instead of ribbons.

Photo #1 shows the original 4" dust port

Photo #2 shows the new 6" dust port. I installed a baffle above the port to allow the capability to change the air velocity. The two (2) knobs allow me to adjust a panel that restricts the air volume, thus creating a faster velocity. So far, I have left it wide open and the dust collection is great.

Photo #3 shows the original 4" and new 6" dust ports side by side.

Photo #4 shows the 6" dust port mounted on the jointer.


----------

